# Allianz | Dalvengyr -> Guild : Valid sucht!



## Rondelo (6. November 2006)

Guten Tag, 

die erfolgreiche Allianz Gilde 'Valid' sucht zur Zeit Verstärkung für ihre Naxxramas Gruppe. Gesucht werden ehrgeizige Spieler die bemüht sind in World of Warcraft voran zu kommen. 

Gesucht werden: 
-Priester (!) | Ansprechpartner: Alystin, Shendra 
-Magier (!) | Ansprechpartner:  Shendra 
-Krieger | Ansprechpartner: Fione, Shendra 
-Hexenmeister (!) | Ansprechpartner: Odinstochter, Shendra 
-Jager | Ansprechpartner: Eilistraee, Shendra 
-Schurken | Ansprechpartner: Diego, Shendra 
-Druiden | Ansprechpartner:  Shendra 
-Paladin | Ansprechpartner: Wusela, Shendra 

Was wir von euch erwarten: 
- Ehrfahrungen / Ausrüstung bis Nefarian und Huhuran 
- Vorkenntnisse über Naxxramas Encounter, d.h. Videos vorher anschauen etc. 
- seine Klasse in jeder Situation gut beherschen können 
- Farmbereitschaft / Vorbereitung für die Instanzen, d.h. Flasks, Resipots, Push Pots, etc. etc. 

Bewerben könnt ihr euch unter 

http://www.valid-guild.de  

oder fragt im Q-Net  -> #valid-guild 

X-Cross sprich KTC wird gerne gesehen nur sollte vorher Kontakt im Forum oder InGame bei den jeweiligen Mentoren gesucht werden. 

Raidplatz: Garantie 
Server: 0 Laags 
Farmeingeschaft: Optimal 


Unsere Raidzeiten sind von Montag bis Freitag 19-23 Uhr 
und Sonntags von 18-23 Uhr. 
Mittwoch - bekannter Naxxramas Content 
Donnerstag - Naxxramas 
Freitag - Ahn'Qiraj / Pechschwingenhort 
Samstag - 20er Instanz / freier Tag 
Sonntag - Naxxramas 
Montag - Naxxramas 
Dienstag - Naxxramas 

Hier die Erfolge die wir verzeichnen können: 

Ahn'Qiraj - komplett gesäubert 
Naxxramas - Heigan the Unlclean down | Maexxna down | Instructor Razuvious down | Thaddius down 

Wir würden uns sehr über deine Bewerbung freuen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Valid Gilde


----------

